# I'm smoking some royal cheese



## Marcfive (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi rollitup it's my bday today, 

i i treated myself to some royal cheese, my mate grew it from seedling 

and when I say it's the dankkkkkkk!!!! Believe me it is, 

10/10

trich is nice and creamy, 19% thc content, 

wish me happy bday and tell me what your smoking on


----------



## budup16 (Feb 28, 2013)

Happpy birthday man and I've got no herb


----------



## Marcfive (Feb 28, 2013)

Sorry mannnnn!!!!!!! Thanks for the bday wishes


----------



## budup16 (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeah it sucks and I don't trust any little scrote from my area lol and no problems man last year no one said happy birthday to me so I know what's it like lol


----------



## NoSwagBag (Feb 28, 2013)

Im smoking some cheese too, although its not royal. Hope it was a good Bday.


----------



## NoSwagBag (Mar 1, 2013)

Someone hijacked your thread


----------



## beuffer420 (Mar 1, 2013)

Morning kick off: Ed rosenthals super bud

Afternoon: deadhead og or Larry og 

night: hash I made using the Matt rize technique from the deadhead


----------

